

How many of you hackers ACTUALLY understand the 2's complement? - cplat
http://crossplatform.net/dev/how-the-twos-complement-binary-representation-actually-works.html

======
taylodl
Congratulations! You've just made the case as to why one should pursue a study
in computer science. Can we expect the wonders of finite state automata next?

